# Christian Laettner vs. Danny Ferry



## Full Effect

Take your pick on two players that had similar careers at Duke. Ferry i think is number 3 all time scorer behind Reddick and Dawkins. Laettner had that amazing shot that will go down in history plus an amazing 4 year playing career.


----------



## TM

this isn't really even close


----------



## Full Effect

Ferry had a great college Career.


----------



## Nimreitz

Stupid question. Laettner is one of college basketball's greatest ever.


----------



## Full Effect

Ferry has #35 Retired, he is the single game scoring leader at Duke with 58. 5th career in points, 5th career in rebounds, and 7th career in assists.


----------



## TM

and how many championships?


----------



## Full Effect

Can you say Donut hole. He was in the final four 3 out four years.


----------



## TM

case closed


----------



## Nimreitz

Full Effect said:


> Can you say Donut hole. He was in the final four 3 out four years.


Laettner was in 4/4 and has two titles. He also was on the Dream Team.


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> He also was on the Dream Team.


:lol:

lucked out on that one, didn't he?


----------



## Scuall

TM said:


> this isn't really even close


Seriously? Having watched both, Ferry was an excellent college basketball player. I'll state that Laettner was the better player, but really not by much. Laettner also benefitted by having an excellent team around him. Hurley was one of the better college PGs I've seen, (I still remember the charge he took against Shaq in the McDonalds AA game, funny that that was the highlight of the game), the two Hills, and Laettner's "buddy" Brian Davis made for an awesome squad. Add the sharpshooting transfer McCaffery, and that team was loaded.

Obviously both had lackluster NBA careers, but this is a college discussion. Had the two come out of the same draft class, I wouldn't be surprised if Ferry was the higher rated player.


----------



## 77AJ

Ferry was the ACC Men's Basketball Player of the Year twice, and Laettner only once. Both players were National Players of the Year once. Laettner get's the nod because of the Duke titles, however Ferry isn't far behind, and had one of the best careers at Duke, Ferry along with a few other players were really the head of the spear that brought Duke on the map as a power house team in the 80s once coach k took over. No doubt losing Robert Brickey in the final four against Seaton hall played a big reason why the 89 team didn't win a NC. Good topic though.


----------



## TM

again, 2 titles = not even close


----------



## Tom

Danny Ferry was one of the most overhyped players in the history of basketball...second to him was Chris Burgess.


----------



## kflo

TM said:


> again, 2 titles = not even close


do you think laettner was a much better college player?


----------



## kflo

Tom said:


> Danny Ferry was one of the most overhyped players in the history of basketball...second to him was Chris Burgess.


there have been plenty of overhyped players.


----------



## kansasalumn

I gave the edge to Laetner but not by much.


----------



## kflo

there are a fair amount of players who were as individually special in college as laettner. few if any had the individual moments. his college career is as enviable as just about any. but he has peers as an individual player.


----------



## TM

Tom said:


> second to him was Chris Burgess


you just compared ferry to burgess. :lol:


----------



## Full Effect

Looks like Ferry gets no love. I voted for Laettner too but i don't think the two are that far apart.


----------



## TM

Johnny Dawkins or Jason Williams?


----------



## Full Effect

Dawkins he hold so many records. Jay Williams or Bobby Hurley?


----------



## TM

Full Effect said:


> Dawkins he hold so many records.


and has no championships as a player...


----------



## kflo

TM said:


> and has no championships as a player...


dawkins helped put duke in position to be a powerhouse. maybe no championships for any of them without dawkins.


----------



## Nimreitz

Laettner: 10/10 FGs, 10/10 FTs, and the greatest shot in college basketball history. The best individual performance ever.


----------



## kflo

hard to say that's a better individual performance than walton's 21-22 in the championship game.


----------



## TM

kflo said:


> dawkins helped put duke in position to be a powerhouse. maybe no championships for any of them without dawkins.


that has nothing to do with him as a player


----------



## Diable

I'd personally say that Dawkins and Gminski were the two best players at Duke during my lifetime.Whether or not they won titles doesn't change that at all so far as I'm concerned.Dawkins is also the best scoring guard I've seen play in the ACC when you consider his entire career.He's pretty much the guy who made Tom Butters a legend and kept Coach K in Durham as well.They'd both probably lost their jobs if not for Johnny D coming down to play for Duke.


----------



## TM

"Johnny was so slight, that when he answered the door, I asked to speak to his older brother," Bilas recalled. "I figured that couldn't be him. He said, 'I'm Johnny.' And I said, 'We're screwed'." :lol:


----------



## kflo

TM said:


> that has nothing to do with him as a player


point is that dawkins didn't have the benefit of playing on stacked teams like others who came after him at duke. him not winning a championship as a player doesn't diminish him as a player either.


----------



## TM

he didn't play on a stacked team?!?!?! that statement shows me you don't know completely what you're talking about.


----------



## Full Effect

What about Hurley of Jay Williams?


----------



## TM

depends who's on the rest of the team


----------

